# Aufnahme-Software für AMD ähnlich wie Shadowplay



## KameeHameeHaaa (26. Januar 2017)

*Aufnahme-Software für AMD ähnlich wie Shadowplay*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich suche bereits seit einigen Wochen verzweifelt nach einer Alternative für Shadowplay. Ich hatte früher eine NVIDIA Grafikkarte, und da wurde ich eben mit dem Programm Shadowplay verwöhnt - es war sehr simpel einzurichten, und was das Beste war: Man konnte ganz einfach die letzten 2-5 Minuten aufnehmen. Nun habe ich mir bereits die Aufnahme-Software angeschaut, die im MSI Afterburner integriert ist. Ebenso wie OBS mit speziellen Einstellungen (YouTube Anleitungen etc.), aber es ist noch immer so, dass ich entweder zu unfähig bin, diese "aus dem Buffer aufnehmen" Funktion sinnvoll einzusetzen bzw. einzurichten, oder aber, diese unterschiedlichen Programme haben einfach nicht diese Funktion wie sie im Shadowplay verankert ist.
Also, um hier doch noch zur Frage zu kommen: Welche Software schafft es (und wie), die letzten 2-5 Minuten von meinem Gameplay aufzunehmen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Crash1k


----------



## Bonkic (26. Januar 2017)

kann amds relive das nicht?
denke doch mal schon, oder?
wäre wohl die naheliegendste lösung.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2017)

Hier wäre Relive http://www.amd.com/de-de/innovations/software-technologies/radeon-software/gaming/radeon-relive

Du kannst vlt auch AMD Gaming Envolved nutzen Download AMD Gaming Evolved App Powered by Raptr - Raptr     Ich bin aber nicht sicher, ob das noch aktuell ist und ob es auch "rückwirkend" aufnimmt . So oder so: in Wahrheit läuft da meines Wissens sowieso immer im Hintergrund ne Aufnahme, auch bei shadow play, denn Nvidia kann ja nicht zaubern.


----------



## KameeHameeHaaa (26. Januar 2017)

Ich habe mir das gerade Relive runter geladen. Meine Hardware wird laut dem Programm nicht unterstützt. Ich besitze eine AMD Radeon HD 6870.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2017)

ok, die Karte ist natürlich uralt, da würde ich auch aus Performancegründen auf eine Aufnahme verzichten ^^   Was hast du denn sonst so für nen PC? Willst du nicht mal ne nene Graka holen?


----------

